# Want your product reviewed ?



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Do you want your products tested by the Review team ? 

Got a new product coming out that needs some testing ? 

Want your product in the DW review section ?

Well get in contact- pm Whizzer :thumb:


----------

